# Scratching after spaying



## Swagger (May 6, 2009)

Hustle got spayed yesterday and has been wearing a E collar when shes not being supervised. I noticed that she will try to scratch her tummy near the incision with her hind legs. 

I think it could be partially due to irritation (razor burn) around the area that was shaved and of course also due to the stitches.

Do you guys have any suggestions on how I could prevent her from scratching? We have 9 days left so I'd like to figure something out before shes hurts herself. 

Her she is just back from the vet.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

My foster just got spayed too and was doing the same thing. I put a T-shirt on her to prevent this...really helped! (knot it at the back so it's fitted and not hanging down)


----------

